# giveaway



## pops6927 (Nov 11, 2019)

Today, I gave my oldest son (but to share with my youngest son) my meatcutting equipment:
	

		
			
		

		
	








Specifically, my grinder,  stuffer and all related equipment and seasonings, but not the scale; he already has one.  Why? Well, everything has salt and sugar in them, and as a heart attack, stroke and diabetic survivor, I can't have any; time to pass the torch.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 11, 2019)

Here's to a long life for you Pops!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 11, 2019)

Glad your sons are interested in continuing your legacy!! Hope they get to show you the results for many years to come.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pops, I'm sure your son will continue your fine tradition of making some quality products!


----------

